# My Beautiful Beardie Bug x



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Yesterday I took my beautiful bearded dragon Bug to the vets to be put to sleep. She would have been eight this year and I have owned her approx 5 years. Each year I had her she brumated and woke up poppin eggs out although she had never been with a male. This last year saw her struggling the most putting the weight back on. Her heart murmur got worse over the last 12 months and her little body just wasnt coping.

I'm a great believer in knowing that doing this final act is the final act of love our pets deserve when the time comes.

She will be missed and never forgotten. Love you Bug xxx


----------



## zoezakella (May 1, 2011)

Thats lovely Ant, RIP Bug xx


----------



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

Rip 5 years must of been very emotional when she died ! I hope it's all good on ur side tho! Respect


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

sorry for your loss, you did the best thing you could do for her, rest in peace beautiful xxx


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little guy, sorry to hear


----------

